# Hedgehogs in handbags should be reported



## KoiCarp (Aug 20, 2009)

This is what will stop us all keeping pets how wrong is this In the bag! The designer hedgehog (and the outrage of animal charities as tiny pets become a fashion accessory) | Mail Online


----------



## angeldog (Mar 12, 2006)

very wrong


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

I had the RSPCA turn up on my doorstep saying they had a report that i was carrying skunks round in my handbag :whistling2:

i dont do handbags for starters and they only ever leave the house in a proper cat carrier :lol2:

but yes i think any animal being carried about in a non purpose carrier is very wrong


----------



## Tao (Oct 16, 2009)

its just idot newspapers again trying to sell an article. If only they realised that the truth about keeping these aninmals is more facinating than the rubbish they print.


----------



## jamesh (Jul 3, 2009)

can they even breath properly in a hand bag?


----------



## Choggie (Apr 27, 2009)

This was a shop article that was originally ran in the local Northwich Guardian by a local aquatics and reptile shop and no it was not Simply Seahorses or Simply Exotics. 

I openly admit that I breed African Pygmy Hedgehogs at home and I do use our shop to promote them but I sell through home visits where prospective owners can come and see my group of adults and also the choglets - they get to vet me and I get to vet them and they are given the correct advice about housing, feeding and care for them.

When I read the article I was disgusted as again, it gives pet shops bad press - not all are the same - I was a bit taken back to find that our shop advert was placed by the side of this article but ours clearly states we are registered breeders of them and also the price was vastly different - the shop who did the article are selling them for £250.00 where as mine sell for £ 150.00.

I did ring the local Guardian and spoke to the features editor who admitted to having received a lot of complaints by phone and by email - they then submitted another article this week that sets the record straight - I didn't agree with all of the comments especially the one from the "do gooder" who blamed the government for allowing these to be imported in the first place - I think they missed the fact that these are bred in the UK!

I have had feedback in our own shop since this article was run in the local paper and it is not at all positive and in someways they did shoot themselves in the foot as all they have received is bad press.


----------



## angeldog (Mar 12, 2006)

i cant find another article by them have you got a link or could you maybe scan and put up the article?


----------



## Choggie (Apr 27, 2009)

*Keeping a hedgehog in your handbag is just cruel*

5:00pm Thursday 10th December 2009

Print
Email
Share
Comments(4)



ANIMAL lovers have hit back after the Guardian reported a craze for African pygmy hedgehogs in last week’s edition. 
We reported that WAGS and fashionistas are flocking to Northwich from as far afield as Scotland and Ipswich to buy the tiny creatures as the latest must-have Christmas present. 
But readers have contacted the Guardian to urge people to think twice about the unusual pet. 
Janet Thornton, from North West Animal Welfare, in Warrington, said: “These hedgehogs are not fashion accessories. 
“They’re living creatures that don’t belong in Northwich, they belong in Africa. 
“These WAGS are disgusting, deplorable people who swap and change their pets like their outfits. 
“People should not buy pets as Christmas presents, and certainly not something like this.” 
The hedgehogs are being sold at Cheshire Waterlife, at Blakemere Craft Centre, where staff have been surprised at their popularity. 
Nicky Brookes, an animal rights campaigner from Billinge Green, said: “Novelty pets soon lose their appeal and just who is going to able to take in the post-Christmas glut of little hedgehogs? 
“These creatures are from Africa, they sleep all day, they are not domestic pets – their little lives are going to be very shortlived and very deprived. 
”The real people to blame for this latest animal welfare nightmare of course is the Government for permitting them to be imported in the first place, then the other culprits are the customers.” 
Helen Gill, from Simply Seahorse and Simply Exotics, in Anderton, also breeds and sells African pygmy hedgehogs. 
She said: “It’s giving totally the wrong impression that these little creatures can be kept in handbags – they just can’t. 
“I deliberately don’t breed them for Christmas because I don’t want them to be unwanted Christmas presents. 
“They’re not recommended for children and for anyone to think of getting them for a child is wrong and irresponsible.” 
Steve Birchall, owner of Cheshire Waterlife, at Blakemere Craft Centre, said: “As a long established and respected pet care centre, we ensure that anybody who buys a pet from us knows and understands the importance of proper care for their pet. 
“Our business is based on respect for animals and we provide as much information as we can to prospective pet owners to ensure that they look after their animals properly. 
“Although we understand the concerns expressed by some, we must remember that media hype sometimes can take over when an unusual pet becomes popular. 
“Despite the tongue-in-cheek comments, most people realise that all pets, including African pygmy hedgehogs, are for life and deserve respect and care." 
l Let us know what you think at northwichguardian.co.uk. 

Print
Email
Share
Comments(4)
www.*northwichguardian*.co.uk

Here is the second article and if you follow the web link you can find both stories and a whole load of comments - some constructive and others not so.


----------



## panther_87k (Feb 4, 2009)

it seems the daily mail are not willing to post my comments, i havent been rude, i havent sworn; in fact ive can see no reason whatsoever for why they are not showing my comments. the only thing i can think of is that i pointed out that their article in october also about APH that i emailed the reporter about, i never recieved a reply, this i pointed out in my comment. so perhaps that is why they havent posted it- makes them look like the stuck up :censor:'s that they are. 

anyone else feel free to comment on my behalf, maybe they will be willing to post your comments


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

panther_87k said:


> it seems the daily mail are not willing to post my comments, i havent been rude, i havent sworn; in fact ive can see no reason whatsoever for why they are not showing my comments. the only thing i can think of is that i pointed out that their article in october also about APH that i emailed the reporter about, i never recieved a reply, this i pointed out in my comment. so perhaps that is why they havent posted it- makes them look like the stuck up :censor:'s that they are.
> 
> anyone else feel free to comment on my behalf, maybe they will be willing to post your comments


 
the daily mail dont post anything we went down this path last year with another forum member about kinkajous 

they dont want to hear the truth or the truth to be told 

the sun is the same too 

though you can post things just they get deleted rather quickly lol:lol2:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

I had a ferret in my handbag once. It went in there to have a poo then came straight out again. I didn't even know it had been in there until I went for my purse in ASDA and came out with sticky stinky fingers.


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

fenwoman said:


> I had a ferret in my handbag once. It went in there to have a poo then came straight out again. I didn't even know it had been in there until I went for my purse in ASDA and came out with sticky stinky fingers.


----------



## wriggley (Jun 23, 2008)

my little hedgie has a thing for creeping in and falling asleep in my hoodie; either in the pouch or in my hood itself!


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

I constantly carry by 2 chihuahuas round in my manbag, and for those who think its cruel... the facts are that its way more cruel to have dogs which are left at home all day by themselves. My dogs get into the bag if they know i'm going out, always get excited when they see the bag in the morning cos they know its time to go to work and when they get tired at work and need some peace they go straight for the bag...even though they have 2 beds in the shop in which to sleep.

My dogs are also exceptionally well trained and have been everywhere with me, restaraunts, cinema, hotels the lot...and you know what... in other countries in europe people do the same thing...but in the uk there are very few people who train their dogs well enough for public acceptance.

This hedgehog thing however is probably because one person has done it, and to be honest animal stories do sell papers!


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

ambyglam said:


> I constantly carry by 2 chihuahuas round in my manbag, and for those who think its cruel... the facts are that its way more cruel to have dogs which are left at home all day by themselves. My dogs get into the bag if they know i'm going out, always get excited when they see the bag in the morning cos they know its time to go to work and when they get tired at work and need some peace they go straight for the bag...even though they have 2 beds in the shop in which to sleep.
> 
> My dogs are also exceptionally well trained and have been everywhere with me, restaraunts, cinema, hotels the lot...and you know what... in other countries in europe people do the same thing...but in the uk there are very few people who train their dogs well enough for public acceptance.
> 
> This hedgehog thing however is probably because one person has done it, and to be honest animal stories do sell papers!


How nice it was of you to buy yourself 2 disabled dogs. How do they get about indoors? Do you have them strapped to a roller skate or something?
They must be disabled after all, otherwise why would they have to climb into a bleddy handbag to go with you?:bash:
My dogs are able to use their legs to walk on their leads when I need to go somewhere with them.They are healthy well muscled country dogs who are treated like dogs and given some dignity.
Please tell me, do you put clothes onto your dogs too? And can you also justify that with some spurious reason why it is desireable and done for the dog's benefit?
You are exactly the sort of person I knock back when they want to buy a puppy off me.
Just because they have been trained to going into your bag , this doesn't signify that they like it or look on the flipping bag as a place of safety.


----------



## angeldog (Mar 12, 2006)

fenwoman said:


> How nice it was of you to buy yourself 2 disabled dogs. How do they get about indoors? Do you have them strapped to a roller skate or something?
> They must be disabled after all, otherwise why would they have to climb into a bleddy handbag to go with you?:bash:
> My dogs are able to use their legs to walk on their leads when I need to go somewhere with them.They are healthy well muscled country dogs who are treated like dogs and given some dignity.
> Please tell me, do you put clothes onto your dogs too? And can you also justify that with some spurious reason why it is desireable and done for the dog's benefit?
> ...


WTF, how rude


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

angeldog said:


> WTF, how rude


WTF, how not rude to have a strong opinion about someone who carries perfectly healthy dogs with legs, about in a handbag.


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

As wrong as it is to have pets as fashion accessories...I LOLed when I read this. Of all the animals to keep in a handbag, people have to pick the ones that do the smelliest poos in the small animal kingdom. :lol2:


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

fenwoman said:


> My dogs are able to use their legs to walk on their leads when I need to go somewhere with them.They are healthy well muscled country dogs who are treated like dogs and given some dignity.


Unlike your dogs however, my older dog, the other one is only a puppy at 19 weeks, doesnt ever have a lead on as its trained properly to walk without one. My dog is obedient and trained correctly as the other one is in the process of learning too. Yes they love going in their bag, but they go in a bag for several reasons, one...its safer if they are going in the car as you ar not allowed to have unrestrained dogs in the front of your car, and as my car has only two seats where do you suggest they go as its a closed in boot? and two, if I am going to the shops first on my way to work I would not dream of letting them walk up the high street as people nowadays are so ignorant they barge into me... and im 6 ft 7, so whats the chances of them seeing a chihuahua? also it gives them somewhere to go and lay down no matter where I go, as I do take my dogs virtually everywhere I go, which im sure you agree is far better than having a dog locked in your house all day wasting away getting no exercise!


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

ambyglam said:


> Unlike your dogs however, my older dog, the other one is only a puppy at 19 weeks, doesnt ever have a lead on as its trained properly to walk without one. My dog is obedient and trained correctly as the other one is in the process of learning too. Yes they love going in their bag, but they go in a bag for several reasons, one...its safer if they are going in the car as you ar not allowed to have unrestrained dogs in the front of your car, and as my car has only two seats where do you suggest they go as its a closed in boot? and two, if I am going to the shops first on my way to work I would not dream of letting them walk up the high street as people nowadays are so ignorant they barge into me... and im 6 ft 7, so whats the chances of them seeing a chihuahua? also it gives them somewhere to go and lay down no matter where I go, as I do take my dogs virtually everywhere I go, which im sure you agree is far better than having a dog locked in your house all day wasting away getting no exercise!


Ah, but they should be running around like big, butch country dogs- and probably killing their own food!:lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Ron Magpie said:


> Ah, but they should be running around like big, butch country dogs- and probably killing their own food!:lol2:


And you, sir, CLEARLY should birched. In the village square.

:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Bongoz (Nov 30, 2009)

fenwoman said:


> How nice it was of you to buy yourself 2 disabled dogs. How do they get about indoors? Do you have them strapped to a roller skate or something?
> They must be disabled after all, otherwise why would they have to climb into a bleddy handbag to go with you?:bash:
> My dogs are able to use their legs to walk on their leads when I need to go somewhere with them.They are healthy well muscled country dogs who are treated like dogs and given some dignity.
> Please tell me, do you put clothes onto your dogs too? And can you also justify that with some spurious reason why it is desireable and done for the dog's benefit?
> ...


. I agree stop bloody anthropomorphisising these animals . They don't have a personal dignity they are dogs. Try to stimulate their natural wolf behaviour by letting them use their own legs rather then bloody stimulating your own natural behaviour of having a baby. Dogs have no natural reason to be picked up, nor wear clothed. Killing their own food is a wee too far for most people but play tug eith them from time to time. It's unfair and unnatural to these chihouhou's which are 99% wolf. :whip:


----------



## panther_87k (Feb 4, 2009)

to be fair it was never said that the dogs do not go for walks, just that when going out in the car/to work/into shops, they are in a bag- not a handbag the size of an envelope, just a bag. also it was not mentioned that they are forced to wear clothing, although i do know someone who puts jumpers on her dog because it has a skin problem causing it to be bald and therefore needs extra warmth that it would normally get from its fur, so maybe dont judge everybody by the pictures of pathetic WAG's with their dogs in handbags


----------



## Bongoz (Nov 30, 2009)

panther_87k said:


> to be fair it was never said that the dogs do not go for walks, just that when going out in the car/to work/into shops, they are in a bag- not a handbag the size of an envelope, just a bag. also it was not mentioned that they are forced to wear clothing, although i do know someone who puts jumpers on her dog because it has a skin problem causing it to be bald and therefore needs extra warmth that it would normally get from its fur, so maybe dont judge everybody by the pictures of pathetic WAG's with their dogs in handbags


 fair enough but people who put chihouhou's in handbags are stereotyped to assume that little dogs don't need walks just cuddles. To be brutally honest a dog apreciates your company but does not apreciate being cuddled and held. These people would do better with a stuffed animal or human baby.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

ambyglam said:


> Unlike your dogs however, my older dog, the other one is only a puppy at 19 weeks, doesnt ever have a lead on as its trained properly to walk without one. My dog is obedient and trained correctly as the other one is in the process of learning too. Yes they love going in their bag, but they go in a bag for several reasons, one...its safer if they are going in the car as you ar not allowed to have unrestrained dogs in the front of your car, and as my car has only two seats where do you suggest they go as its a closed in boot? and two, if I am going to the shops first on my way to work I would not dream of letting them walk up the high street as people nowadays are so ignorant they barge into me... and im 6 ft 7, so whats the chances of them seeing a chihuahua? also it gives them somewhere to go and lay down no matter where I go, as I do take my dogs virtually everywhere I go, which im sure you agree is far better than having a dog locked in your house all day wasting away getting no exercise!


 I cannot aggree. I think dogs would be better being able to run about in the home all day than being confined to a handbag because the people where you live are both bloody rude and very clumsy, and stagger about barging into folks.Luckily, people in my local town are sober citizens with good eyesight. I'm only a small slim 5'2" and so far, nobody has ever barged into me when I have my chihuahuas out with me.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> I cannot aggree. I think dogs would be better being able to run about in the home all day than being confined to a handbag because the people where you live are both bloody rude and very clumsy, and stagger about barging into folks.Luckily, people in my local town are sober citizens with good eyesight. I'm only a small slim 5'2" and so far, nobody has ever barged into me when I have my chihuahuas out with me.


 
i agree no animals should be carried about in hand bags not exotics or dogs 

im shorter than you pam and never had anyone barge into me when out with the huskies either :lol2:


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

fenwoman said:


> I cannot aggree. I think dogs would be better being able to run about in the home all day than being confined to a handbag because the people where you live are both bloody rude and very clumsy, and stagger about barging into folks.Luckily, people in my local town are sober citizens with good eyesight. I'm only a small slim 5'2" and so far, nobody has ever barged into me when I have my chihuahuas out with me.


well thats fine for your dogs, however my dogs love going to my work where they have company all day and have full run of my salon, with regular toilet outings where elle, thats the older one, goes without a lead EVER with whomever is free to take her be it me, a member of my staff or a regular customer. And its nice of you to slag off the town I live in just because its busy, I did not say it was a regular occurence, I just said it had happened, but then again maybe your attitude in real life is as big as your attitude online, thus why I can understand people giving you a wide berth!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

ambyglam said:


> well thats fine for your dogs, however my dogs love going to my work where they have company all day and have full run of my salon, with regular toilet outings where elle, thats the older one, goes without a lead EVER with whomever is free to take her be it me, a member of my staff or a regular customer. And its nice of you to slag off the town I live in just because its busy, I did not say it was a regular occurence, I just said it had happened, but then again maybe your attitude in real life is as big as your attitude online, thus why I can understand people giving you a wide berth!


 
i dont give her a wide birth infact pam is a very good friend of mine.........

im sorry you came on a thread being proud about carting your dogs about in a handbag............

well this thread was originally against carting hedgehogs about in a handbag..........

so why should it be any different for dogs ????

i agree with pam or fenwoman as you know her 

NO animal should be carted around in a handbag


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Does anyone know where I can buy a bag big enough to carry my Rottweiller in as he gets cold feet in the winter:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Does anyone know where I can buy a bag big enough to carry my Rottweiller in as he gets cold feet in the winter:whistling2:


when you find one shell let me know will get a couple for the huskies :2thumb:


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Does anyone know where I can buy a bag big enough to carry my Rottweiller in as he gets cold feet in the winter:whistling2:


could you not cramp him into one of those doggie prams :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Mischievous_Mark said:


> could you not cramp him into one of those doggie prams :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
Oooo yeah i reckon if she folded him right she could :2thumb:


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

well thats fine, you stick to your ideas and I'll stick to mine. My dogs are healthy, well exercised and well cared for. They are very socially interactive as they get to sit on around 80 different knees in a week...which they love, while having company all day every day. They love going to the bank when I do my banking for my business as the people in the bank make such a fuss over them, they also love going into all the other shops where people fuss over them too. They love their lives and I love having them in my life and not a single person has ever thought that they are being mistreated. Part of the reason that so few places allow dogs in nowadays is because of the terrible standards of dog training nowadays, I may have an old fashioned view on dog training but I beleive a dog should not need to be on a lead as it should have been trained well enough to walk without one. As I said, there are many reasons that I carry them in a bag, and although the breeder we got the younger one from doesnt carry hers in a bag and they all need leads to walk, she thinks I am doing an excellent job of caring for my dogs as they are healthy and happy... what more is important.

My issue is that Pam as you call her, is known on this forum to be nasty and fight inducing, to the point where a friend of mine had to get a mod involved due to her nastyness over a pic of her cats which warrented no such abuse. There is a tactfull way to deal with things and there is not, and being nasty and loudly opinionated mearly to cause offence and 'win' an argument is no way for a mature adult to behave.

The correct thing to do would have been for her to say something along the lines of ' I personally do not see the point of carrying my dogs around as I live in a rural area where the dogs have freedom of space around them while I take them out for a walk' 

but instead she made assumptions and came across as all superior and started forcing her opinions strongly where there was no need. I feel as someone who teaches various forms of complimentary therapies for a living that she must have some deep rooted reason to feel the need to be so challenging to people to make herself feel better about her own life.

So Fenwoman.. if your reading this, I have gone to the trouble of finding suitable help in your area to help you through this minor problem, as I do understand as my partner is learning counselling at college that most people could do with talking to someone neutral about the small niggling things which keep their lives from being perfect... heres the link Counselling in Cambridgeshire and may you have a very merry xmas and a fresh positive start to the new year where compliments will fly and positive statements will be all you can type

xx


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

and I'd need something the size of Santa's magic expanding sack to put all of mine in but then.........how to lift the flipping thing???:whistling2:
:lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Mischievous_Mark said:


> could you not cramp him into one of those doggie prams :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
Do they do them in pink:whistling2:


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> and I'd need something the size of Santa's magic expanding sack to put all of mine in but then.........how to lift the flipping thing???:whistling2:
> :lol2:


 
Forklift :mf_dribble:


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Do they do them in pink:whistling2:


http://images.google.co.uk/images?hl=en&source=hp&q=pink%20dog%20pram&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wi


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

In Fact I just realised that it is after midnight, so a Very Merry Xmas to everyone on this thread and may you ALL have a great day!

I hope Santa is good to you all and that you all get pink dog prams...lol


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

ambyglam said:


> In Fact I just realised that it is after midnight, so a Very Merry Xmas to everyone on this thread and may you ALL have a great day!
> 
> I hope Santa is good to you all and that you all get pink dog prams...lol


 
woot woot Barni would love a pink pram hes got a pink coat somewhere that says princess in glitter BTW hes worn it once and i stole it from work :lol2: anyway its some how dissapeared think my dad has thrown it away though :'(


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

ambyglam said:


> well thats fine, you stick to your ideas and I'll stick to mine. My dogs are healthy, well exercised and well cared for. They are very socially interactive as they get to sit on around 80 different knees in a week...which they love, while having company all day every day. They love going to the bank when I do my banking for my business as the people in the bank make such a fuss over them, they also love going into all the other shops where people fuss over them too. They love their lives and I love having them in my life and not a single person has ever thought that they are being mistreated. Part of the reason that so few places allow dogs in nowadays is because of the terrible standards of dog training nowadays, I may have an old fashioned view on dog training but I beleive a dog should not need to be on a lead as it should have been trained well enough to walk without one. As I said, there are many reasons that I carry them in a bag, and although the breeder we got the younger one from doesnt carry hers in a bag and they all need leads to walk, she thinks I am doing an excellent job of caring for my dogs as they are healthy and happy... what more is important.
> 
> My issue is that Pam as you call her, is known on this forum to be nasty and fight inducing, to the point where a friend of mine had to get a mod involved due to her nastyness over a pic of her cats which warrented no such abuse. There is a tactfull way to deal with things and there is not, and being nasty and loudly opinionated mearly to cause offence and 'win' an argument is no way for a mature adult to behave.
> 
> ...


 Sory that you think that I'm in need of therapy bcause I'm a dominant personality who believes she has the right to express herself on a public forum. Sorry also that you have tried to insult me and back up your argument with "well nobody likes her" and "everyone knows she causes arguments" etc instead of just having confidence in your own opinion.
Sadly, I'm afraid I don't dabble in 'complimentary' therapies or any other snake oil and money making con schemes which gullible people feel the need for. 
You accuse me of being superior, yet you feel that you have the right to inform me of the correct way to post. Surely that is rather supercilious?
Sure, I live rural. And sure, if I laods my hounds in the back of the 4X4 and drive down to the 40 foot and let them gallo, they have no leads and no need for leads, but when we go to town on market day, and the dogs come with me, they are on leads as , however well behaved dogs are, they are still animals and are likely to let you down when you least expect it.All animals are unpredictable. So you carry yours about in a handbag and they behave like little robots and never do anything wrong. Fair enough.
Taking them into shops has got nothing to do with how well trained they are, it's a matter of public health. In England, dogs are not allowed into shops even in a handbag.
So thanks for your kind offer of therapy. All I can say is: "physician, health thyself"!


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Mischievous_Mark said:


> pink dog pram - Google Images



I wonder if they do pink wheelbarrows for big Ursa?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> I wonder if they do pink wheelbarrows for big Ursa?


 

STUBBY PINK Twin Wheel Barrow


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

*My Xmas presents*

I like that pink barrow. Might treat myself after Xmas, but not to wheel the big lad about in.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> I went a bit mad because "I'm worth it". First I went out and bout a fish pod, 48litre with one male, blood red Siamese fighting fish, 4 lady fighting fish, loads of plants, black gravel, one apple snail and one red clawed crab named Victor Meldrew cos he was a little crabby. Looks absolutely fab.
> Then I bought a load of tiger barbs and 15 black widows for the big community tank. The today I went out to the man who did my cousin's free range turkey and my Xmas duck, and bought a trio of lavender and white muscovy ducks. He refused to take any more than a tenner off me for them all. And while we got talking, he mentioned he had some white silkies, so I bought a trio of those too.:flrt:
> If only people knew what I really wanted for Xmas and got me silkies, fish pods, siamese fighters, and muscovies I'd be a lot happier. Instead I get smelly stuff and socks. (I'm awful to buy for as I have everything I need)
> Photos of said presents will be forthcoming in a couple of days.


 
They could have clubbed together and bought you a naked kitten:whistling2:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> They could have clubbed together and bought you a naked kitten:whistling2:


See I wish folks would do just that. My little admirer who keeps asking me to marry him, does know what I like. He came a visiting last Valentines with a card, some chocolates and a pair of bantams :lol2:


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

Im not saying anything about you needing therapy because you are a dominant personality, you are certainly not more dominant than me, its how you put yourself across which is the issue, remember enemies are eaily made, and as the old saying goes, 'no man is so rich that he can afford to throw away a friend'. Now be that a friend you see every day or a friend you make online, a friend is a friend, and a stranger insulted is a friend not easily made again. We are a community of animal lovers on this forum, and a community should be a group of people working together for the gretaer good of everyone. so if I said 'when my dog pulls on its lead i use a barb wire collar to teach it a lesson' I can understand why people would have thought this was awful, however I did not, I made a statement and I justified myself, which I had no need to do, but felt that as this is a forum and few people on here actually know me in person that its good to kind of let people in on what the situation is. 

Its also sad that you are too closed minded to be accepting of things that even that doctors are accepting, but hey ho, if you dont think things like reiki help people then you are losing out, but then its your right to, just as its my right to help people learn ways to help others balance themselves from a time when there is so much wrong with society. Alopathic medicine helps mask the symptoms but rarely treats the root cause of the problem, which is what I teach people to do, so dont brush off my education just beacuse you dont beleive it. Dairy produce increase the cances of developing many types of cancer but people do not believe this because they are told that its good for them, so what the people often beleive is not always the truth.

Maybe by giving you an example of a polite reply was me being superior!

I walk to work along a main road and my dog does not use a lead, but since she has walked this way to work for alost 6 years she knows it well, and yes maybe animals can be unpredictable but so can children and people dont walk them round on leads till they are 16, and maybe you think my dogs are robots, but they are certainly better behaved that most children nowadays, but again thats because correct dicipline has been used to train my dog, unlike most parents with their own children these days!

And on your note on the legalities of dogs in shops, the actual truth is that no dogs are allowed into places where food is prepared, which is why you never see a guide dog sign on a cafe kitchen... however most shops have a no dog rule through ease of operation, since many people fear dogs, dislike them, the dogs are not trained well/yappy/soil the shop. You will find however in most non food orientated shops, there is little or no problems with a dog that is carried in a bag, however the story is somewhat different for dogs which are walking. I think this is due to the fact that a dog in a dog bag...not a bloody handbag... is non intrusive and contained, and certainly a lot cleaner than many children walking round the shops touching things ! 

So how about as we are both dominat characters that we call a xmas truce on this silly squabble and you keep your dogs on leads in the country and i'll keep my dogs in bags in the city and everyone is a winner!

At the end of the day we are both dog lovers.... its just we have different ideas of how to raise a dog. But then why would we not... we have entirely different backgrounds and entirely different lifestyles and entirely different dog.

So hope the rest of your xmas day is as lovely as mine is going to be!

xx

amby


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

ambyglam said:


> In Fact I just realised that it is after midnight, so a Very Merry Xmas to everyone on this thread and may you ALL have a great day!
> 
> I hope Santa is good to you all and that you all get pink dog prams...lol


 
but you still carry your dogs round in a handbag :gasp:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> See I wish folks would do just that. My little admirer who keeps asking me to marry him, does know what I like. He came a visiting last Valentines with a card, some chocolates and a pair of bantams :lol2:


pam can i shine your ass please


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

Emmaj said:


> but you still carry your dogs round in a handbag :gasp:



No... A dog bag!

not a doggy bag... thats for when you cant eat all your dinner...lol


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

ambyglam said:


> No... A dog bag!
> 
> not a doggy bag... thats for when you cant eat all your dinner...lol


 
wahooooooooooooo yeah go you 1st prize for an animal in a bag :no1:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> wahooooooooooooo yeah go you 1st prize for an animal in a bag :no1:


:lol2::lol2::lol2:

to be fair, they do have legs, its a little confusing and i cba to read the whole thread hahaaha xx


----------



## Bongoz (Nov 30, 2009)

ambyglam said:


> Im not saying anything about you needing therapy because you are a dominant personality, you are certainly not more dominant than me, its how you put yourself across which is the issue, remember enemies are eaily made, and as the old saying goes, 'no man is so rich that he can afford to throw away a friend'. Now be that a friend you see every day or a friend you make online, a friend is a friend, and a stranger insulted is a friend not easily made again. We are a community of animal lovers on this forum, and a community should be a group of people working together for the gretaer good of everyone. so if I said 'when my dog pulls on its lead i use a barb wire collar to teach it a lesson' I can understand why people would have thought this was awful, however I did not, I made a statement and I justified myself, which I had no need to do, but felt that as this is a forum and few people on here actually know me in person that its good to kind of let people in on what the situation is.
> 
> Its also sad that you are too closed minded to be accepting of things that even that doctors are accepting, but hey ho, if you dont think things like reiki help people then you are losing out, but then its your right to, just as its my right to help people learn ways to help others balance themselves from a time when there is so much wrong with society. Alopathic medicine helps mask the symptoms but rarely treats the root cause of the problem, which is what I teach people to do, so dont brush off my education just beacuse you dont beleive it. Dairy produce increase the cances of developing many types of cancer but people do not believe this because they are told that its good for them, so what the people often beleive is not always the truth.
> 
> ...


You havent justified justified here.
Fenwoman was simply telling you about what she thought was unnecessary & abusive to the dog. :whip: Yes a barbed wire collar would cause horrendous pain to a dog, but as i've stated before, you have to treat it like a dog not like a baby. You mentioned it enjoys sitting on laps. Maybe it likes spending time with you but i can assure you it does not like being picked up. In fact it would probably be happier sitting next to you on a couch or at your feet. Its a dog not a primate, once 2 weeks old its his own legs for the rest of his life.: victory: Anyway back to topic; I wonder if paris hiltons rang these people up yet :hmm:


----------

